# Spare Mag Suggestions for a 92D



## rowekmr (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a 92D that came with 15rd magazines I bought back in 98. I was looking online for some extra magazines to keep at home and saw this 17 rd magazine:

Beretta 92 Series Mag, Magazines & Clips, Gun Parts, Beretta 17 Round Beretta 92 Series Magazine Polymer Follower at Sportsman's Guide

and a 30 rd magazine:

30-Rd. Mag For Beretta 92 / Taurus 92 / 99, Magazines & Clips, Triple K at Sportsman's Guide

These seem cheaper than what I recall a spare 15 rd would be locally so I wanted some feedback on going larger than 15rd magazines. Are there feed issues with the 30rd?

Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The 17 rounders from Sportsman Guide are factory 90-two mags made by Beretta. Yes they will function flawless in your 92. The 30 rounders are aftermarket and you take your chances, but the reviews are all positive.


----------



## rowekmr (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks I ordered the 17 rd ones since they are OEM. I assume they will extend slightly more than my 15 rd ones.



denner said:


> The 17 rounders from Sportsman Guide are factory 90-two mags made by Beretta. Yes they will function flawless in your 92. The 30 rounders are aftermarket and you take your chances, but the reviews are all positive.


----------

